# LBS that does Shimano Custom-Fit shoe moulding



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi!
As the title says, I'm looking for a shop that has the proper vacuum custom-fit equipment for Shimano shoes. In SF would be best, but Peninsula would be fine too.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

scratch that...found it. Summit in B-Game.


----------

